# Rahmen um verlinkte Bilder...



## RaZoRbLaDe (22. Februar 2002)

Hi Leutz, ich bins wieder   

Ich hab auf meiner Page eine Sektion, da gibt es Bilder von hübschen Frauen...  und wenn man darauf klickt, soll ein neues Fenster mit dem gleichen Bild aufgehen, aber größer... das klappt auch super... allerdings habe ich als Linkfarbe ein Gelbton auf meiner Seite festgelegt... Jetzt mein problem: Jedes dieser Bilder hat einen gelben Rahmen außen rum... wie kann ich den wegmachen???

Danke im Voraus

RaZoRbLaDe


----------



## braindad (22. Februar 2002)

<img src="..." border="0">

ganz easy


----------



## RaZoRbLaDe (22. Februar 2002)

*cool*

Cool..   Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es SO einfach is


----------



## braindad (23. Februar 2002)

man lernt nie aus


----------

